# Mark Your Calendars for June 30th



## Al33 (May 20, 2012)

On Saturday June 30th Jake Allen, TNGIRL, and I will be hosting the 5th Annual 4th of July Shoot at the Hampton Hacienda in Powder Springs, Georgia.

Because the 4th actually occurs on a Wednesday this year we moved the shoot date up to the first Saturday before the 4th to allow more folks the opportunity to participate. We hope to see another huge crowd as in years past and look forward to making a great day of it for kids of all ages so bring your entire family. 

As we get nearer to this event we will be posting up more details and information, but for now, just make sure you reserve this date on your calendars. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## rapid fire (May 24, 2012)

Looks like I will be there with my 3 youngins.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2012)

Plenty of cool photo opps!



Kill foam critters!



Food!



Popcicles!



Serious shooting!



Famous Hogan's Alley!



Fun targets to catch arrows!



Face cleaners!



On the line with Brother Chapman!




rapid fire said:


> Looks like I will be there with my 3 youngins.



Perfect!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2012)

Shady course!



Some long shots...



Time to sit and talk.



Crimefighting heros and heroines sometimes can be found in Hogan's Alley!



Talented trees!



Ya'll come please; gonna be a large time!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for getting this started Al.

Location: 
940 Burnt Hickory Rd
Powder Springs, Ga 30127
Please pm me or Al for more information if you need on how to get here.
Everyone welcome. If you don't have a bow, come on anyway we will have some loaners, and an arrow or two.
Food: Potluck lunch, and leftovers later in the day. Please bring a dish.
Bring things to have fun on a summer day: refreshments, chairs, etc. 
Charge to shoot: nothing!
Course: At least 22 - 25 full sized 3D targets, set in the woods. Serious shots, fun shots and some mighty creative shots.
Tomi, I and Baldfish plan to work on the course this weekend.
Course set for Barebows only: Self, Recurve and Longbow

I have room for some camping. Who knows what the weather will be, but we will have a blast anyway. It cannot be any hotter than last year.


----------



## Skunkhound (May 24, 2012)

This was my first shoot, and my first opportunity to meet some of my new friends. I've been hooked ever since. Can't wait to see everybody there.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 24, 2012)

Hmm - gotta pick up the recurve and toss some arrows between now and then...


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 24, 2012)

I added this to the 323 Archery website. (Otherwise, I'm sure I'd remember about the shoot, sometime around July 5th)


----------



## bamabird (May 24, 2012)

Well,looks like I may be challenged getting volunteers for Rock Ranch.June 30th is our first event for the year with them...fishunter


----------



## TNGIRL (May 24, 2012)

bamabird said:


> Well,looks like I may be challenged getting volunteers for Rock Ranch.June 30th is our first event for the year with them...fishunter



I saw that Tony......really do hate it but we can't miss our 4th of July shoot at Hampton's!!!!!and with the 4th on a Wed it messes up the possible dates!!!!


----------



## dutchman (May 25, 2012)

bamabird said:


> Well,looks like I may be challenged getting volunteers for Rock Ranch.June 30th is our first event for the year with them...fishunter



Tony, I'll see if I can clear my calendar to help you that day at The Rock.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 25, 2012)

bamabird said:


> Well,looks like I may be challenged getting volunteers for Rock Ranch.June 30th is our first event for the year with them...fishunter



I know it, a bummer it is. But, we had this shoot slated for June 30, about 6 months ago.


----------



## youngtrad (May 31, 2012)

ill be there and glad for the company and maybe gene can make this one with me


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 1, 2012)

youngtrad said:


> ill be there and glad for the company and maybe gene can make this one with me



Most of the same folks coming will be at the NGT shoot this Sunday, if you wanted to get a head start on fine tuning your bow/arrow, come to the shoot on Sunday. Then you'll be set and ready for June 30th with us!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 1, 2012)

youngtrad said:


> ill be there and glad for the company and maybe gene can make this one with me



Good deal! I hope Gene can make it too. Maybe John Cooper
will ride over for the day. 

Tomi, Baldfish and I worked on the course last weekend, and got a few targets worked out.

He should still be here if the beans hold out.



 This guy needs killin'.



Hint: It ain't turkey season.



Just plain cool to shoot at. There is a creek just behind both critters though.


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 1, 2012)

I may have to sneak over Monday and give it a test run.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 1, 2012)

Lookin' mighty good Jeff!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 1, 2012)

rapid fire said:


> I may have to sneak over Monday and give it a test run.



Leave the chickens alone Mark.


----------



## RPM (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice job Jeff!


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 2, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Leave the chickens alone Mark.




Mr. Al, you don't know how many times I've eyed my chickens in the back yard.  I bet I could hit one. What you think?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 5, 2012)

just to get it back to the top!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 9, 2012)

3 MORE WEEKS

I expect I will be boiling up a large pot of corn on the cob and maybe Jeff will do the boiled peanuts again. No tellin' what kind of delicious dishes will be provided to accompany hotdogs and burgers. If it turns out anything like last years event I promise no one will go away hungry.

Here is what was on the menu last year:http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6060899&postcount=1

Hey Tomi, ya gonna line it up again this year? Great job last year!!!!

There will be canopies set up for relaxing in the shade between rounds on the course. This is definitely a family event so bring the kids and your neighbors kids if you like.

Y'll come now, ya hear!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPM (Jun 11, 2012)

Rebecca and I are planning to be there.  Maybe a bit later depending on how Rebecca's doing that day.

We'll post up what we're bring when we figure it out.

Looks like a great time.  We were sorry to miss it last year.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 11, 2012)

If you are here and wondering about the food list, PLEASE check out a separate thread started concerning this very thing!!!!! Go to it and let us know how many is coming and what you want to bring.....thanks so much and See You There!!!!


----------



## Artmom (Jun 11, 2012)

*counting the days...*

can't wait can't wait can't wait
I gotta start practicing again!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 11, 2012)

This year we are going to have a raffle for the kids. No cost for tickets, they will be earned with marksmanship. The plan is to have a set time for the kids to shoot at designated targets where by they get tickets for hitting the target(s). The better the shot, the more tickets they win. Still working out the details but Jeff, Tomi, and I will get it all worked out in time and believe the kids will have a lot of fun with it. We have some items to give away but welcome more so if you have a few things the kids might like to win and wish to donate please bring them. They certainly do not have to be archery related and there will be both girls and boys vying for them.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2012)

Hope I can make it there again this year!!............Unfortunately my work situation will not allow me to make plans more than a week out at this time!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 19, 2012)

Getting close....


----------



## Al33 (Jun 26, 2012)

Had planed on having a good fireworks show but just as last year it is too dry to risk it. I expect most will be ready to head back home about dark 30 anyway. 

Wishing all of you safe journey to and from the shoot and with the temp's in the mid 90's I can guarantee you will get a warm welcome.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 28, 2012)

Am working early Saturday, but may get to drop by for a short spell and say my howdys to all.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 28, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Am working early Saturday, but may get to drop by for a short spell and say my howdys to all.



Be good to see ya Kim.......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Jeff, Tomi and Al. Sarah and I had a good time, despite the heat.

Great turn out and great food. Can't go wrong with that.


----------

